
Cloud Software testing tools - asadlambdatest
Everything is moving on cloud and there seems to be huge movement in testing space as well. How do you see future of Cloud testing tool solution?
======
dozzie
Blockchain-based.

~~~
asadlambdatest
Hi Dozzie,

Explain more.

~~~
dozzie
It's more useless trend hype this way. Add also machine learning and big data
to this "cloud software testing" thing.

